# Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!



## erNi85 (18. Januar 2012)

*Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!*

hallo,

da ich auf der suche nach einem passenden gehäuse bin was (meiner mienung nach) gut aussieht und auch breit genug für meinen Kühler ist, bin ich auf das

Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland

gestoßen. meine frage ist nun ob ich dort den

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

unter bekomme.

hat jemand in dem bereich erfahrungen?


----------



## Patentblau V (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!*

Ja, der passt da rein.

MFG

Patentblau V


----------



## Kruter (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!*

Hab bei mir grad mal nachgemessen - der Abstand von Mainboard zur Seitenwand sind ca 17cm


----------



## erNi85 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!*

ok danke euch, ich hab jetzt einfach mal auf gut glück bestellt ^^ wenns nich gepasst hätte, hätte ich es wieder zurückschicken müssen ^^


----------



## wert44 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zalman Z9 Plus maximale CPU Kühler höhe ?!*

bin auch gerade am überlegen welcher cpu lüfter ich ins gehäuse bauen

was ist die höchste größe die rein passt? konnte auf der hersteller seite dazu nichts finden 

denkt ihr 170 mm passt rein

hat da vl jemand schon erfahrungen?


----------

